# Broccoli leaves?



## BaywoodKids (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it ok to feed tortoises the leaves that come around broccoli florets on occasion?


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 18, 2013)

It's okay, I feed them occasionally.


----------

